
POTUS Requests $33.4M to Close National Endowment for Humanities - drallison
https://www.neh.gov/news/neh-statement-proposed-fy-2021-budget
======
drallison
The National Endowment for the Humanities does great work.
[https://www.neh.gov/our-work](https://www.neh.gov/our-work). Why should the
White House want to close it down.

~~~
Apofis
Is the endowment strictly apolitical? That's the only reason I can think of
that they would want it closed.

~~~
happytoexplain
Unfortunately, many things are political merely by association in the public
consciousness.

------
corporate_shi11
It's important to remember that in negotiations, both sides strategically
establish their initial demands to be much more extreme than what they
ultimately expect to receive. That is the case here. The Executive branch is
posturing for budgetary negotiations. The NEH will likely survive, perhaps
with a diminished budget, as a concession.

------
hprotagonist
Stand by for “Piss Christ” essays any minute now.

